
This is how you get a song in the charts - 6stringmerc
http://www.musicradar.com/news/this-is-how-you-get-a-song-in-the-charts
======
6stringmerc
Now that you've gotten some experience with the online Ableton tool, join the
glamorous realm of chart-topping hits!

